# Verschmelzen



## Feluxus (7. April 2002)

2 Grafiken miteinander verschmeltzen mit PhotoImpact6.
Kann mir einer sagen wie das geht oder ein tutorials empfeheln ?

Danke


----------



## Majestro82 (15. April 2002)

Nimm corel da gehts ganz einfach Photo Impact kenn ich nit!
Was kannste da machen was mit Corel nit geht?
Viel spass noch 
Majetsro


----------

